# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Oracle] Livres sur Oracle

## titides

Salut

Pour enrichir la rubrique "livre sur oracle", lesquels conseilleriez vous et pourquoi ?
Peut etre faudrait-il prciser si c'est plutot pour du dveloppement sous Oracle et/ou Administration de bases ?

----------


## orafrance

http://oracle.developpez.com/livres/

j'aime bien celui ci : Optimisation des performances sous Oracle

Clair et assez facile  lire  ::):

----------


## titides

*Oracle9i sous linux - Guide de l'administrateur et du dveloppeur*

Editeur(s) : Eyrolles
Auteur(s) : G.Briard
Collection : Best of Eyrolles
Nb de pages : 894 pages
Format : 16.7 x 24
Langue : Franais
ISBN : 2-212-11337-4
EAN13 : 9782212113372

Pour ma part, trs bon livre pour l'apprentissage d'Oracle sous Linux, avec des copies d'cran et des explications claires et prcises.
Sinon assez complet et surtout pour un prix assez modique vu le prix des autres livres qu'on peut trouver sur Oracle.

----------


## titides

J'avais vu celui ci

*Sauvegarde et restauration de donnes sous Oracle*

Editeur(s) : Campus Press
Auteur(s) : K.Smith S.Haisley
Collection : Oracle Press
Nb de pages : 500 pages
Format : 19 x 23
Couverture : Broch
Langue : Franais
ISBN : 2-7440-1584-9
EAN13 : 9782744015847

Pas de critique, vu que je le connais pas bien. (pas achet faut dire lol)

----------


## Jaouad

Ils sont tout les deux d'ORACLE PRESS dit par campusspress , tu comprendras donc pourquoi ils sont bien   ::wink::

----------


## titides

Orafrance, il est mme en cours de rimpression ( Lien )

*Optimisation des performances sous Oracle*

Editeur(s) : Campus Press
Auteur(s) : G.Vaidyanatha K.Deshpande J.Kostelac
Collection : Oracle Press
Parution : 25/10/2001
Edition : 1re edition
Nb de pages : 376 pages
Format : 19 x 23
Poids : 784 g
ISBN : 2-7440-1283-1
EAN13 : 9782744012839

----------


## orafrance

> Orafrance, il est mme en cours de rimpression ( Lien )


exact  :;): 

On a mme les tapes  suivre rien qu'avec le rsum :




> # L'optimisation des applications  Rechercher le mauvais code SQL
> # L'optimisation des instances  La shared pool area
> # L'optimisation des instances  Le database buffer cache
> # L'optimisation des instances  Le redo log buffer et divers lments
> # L'optimisation de la base de donnes
> # L'optimisation du paralllisme des requtes
> # L'optimisation des contentions
> # L'optimisation des entres-sorties
> # L'optimisation du systme d'exploitation


 :;):

----------


## titides

> On a mme les tapes  suivre rien qu'avec le rsum :


j'avoue que j'aime bien le site d'Eyrolles, et surtout la librairie, assez complte et trs bien fourni.
En tout cas, pour les livres info, je vais jamais voir la Fnac, car c'est vraiment la galre la bas. (ceci dit, Eyrolles n'est pas partout en France non plus, mais leur site est bien fichu quand mme !)

----------


## rouardg

Pour moi, les 2 meilleurs livres sur Oracle sont ceux de Thomas Kyte (en anglais uniquement).

Il y a d'une part 'Expert One-on-One Oracle' chez l'diteur AtPress, et d'autre part, pour les dveloppeurs, l'excellent 'Effective Oracle by Design' chez Osborne Oracle Press.

----------


## titides

Les Livres de *rouardg*

'Expert One-on-One Oracle' chez l'diteur AtPress




'Effective Oracle by Design' chez Osborne Oracle Press.

----------


## titides

J'oubliais ceux ci.

Oracle sous Windows

*Oracle9i sous Windows*

Editeur(s) : Eyrolles
Auteur(s) : G.Briard
Collection : Blanche 
Parution : 16/01/2003
Nb de pages : 1040 pages
Format : 19,1 x 23
Poids : 1865 g
Langue : Franais
ISBN : 2-212-11220-3
EAN13 : 9782212112207
Inclus : DVD

----------


## titides

Guide du dveloppeur Oracle

*Guide du dveloppeur Oracle*

Editeur(s) : Supinfo Press
Auteur(s) : D.Delglise
Parution : 01/07/2003
Nb de pages : 156 pages
Format : 16,5 x 22,5
Poids : 380 g
Langue : Franais
ISBN : 2-914835-00-0
EAN13 : 9782914835008

----------


## titides

Oracle 9i DBA

*Oracle 9i DBA*

Editeur(s) : Campus Press
Auteur(s) : K.Loney M.Theriault
Collection : Oracle Press
Niveau : Avanc, Expert
Parution : 29/01/2003
Nb de pages : 998 pages
Format : 19 x 23
Poids : 1815 g
Langue : Franais
ISBN : 2-7440-1508-3
EAN13 : 9782744015083

Avis : je l'aime bien, bon livre, un peu fouilli parfois, mais un peu comme une Bible. manquerait peut etre certains chapitres sur la sauvegarde par exemple. (ceci dit, c'est un autre bouquin sans doute plus complet sur le sujet)

----------


## orafrance

*Oracle sauvegarde et restauration de donnes*

J'ai pas eu le temps de trop me penchez dessus mais il me parait trs bien fait  ::): 

Peut-tre pas aussi bien que : http://oracle.developpez.com/guide/sauvegarde/  ::mrgreen::

----------

